# Pecan table wip



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Working towards building a table out of pecan I just cut the slabs. Planning a live edge 7-8â€™ long first step done slabs cut. I have to let the slabs dry out I have sprayed them with timbor and I had an end grain sealer but I have misplaced it I may use paint I donâ€™t know if that will work or not. I havenâ€™t decide what to use for legs may cut some 4x4 pieces from the pecan I have left or use something else.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Use latex paint


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Going to be awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

ak,

You might consider hairpin legs. I've used them with great results. The rods on the 3 rod hairpin legs are 1/2" diameter and can support lots of weight. They are also reasonably priced.

http://www.diyhairpinlegs.com/


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

I use whatever leftover paint I have laying around. The legs are only limited by your imagination. Good luck and keep us updated!

FB


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Save some for the lathe!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

*live edge table*

here are a couple I built from cypress.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Cheetah,

Great work, very impressive.

John


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great looking start. I nearly cry when I think of all the beautiful wood that was ground to chips after Harvey!


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

cheetah said:


> here are a couple I built from cypress.


How long did you dry the wood?


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

*slabs*

the slabs were dried about 1 year


----------

